# Good wheel cleaner



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys, can you please recommend me a good wheel cleaner I can dilute and use in a spray bottle and where to get it.

James


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Angelwax Bilberry...from
Angelwax direct or Bearswaxfactory.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

AS smart wheels :thumb:


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Do you dilute the bilberry?


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Sonax extreme, better than Bilberry I'd say :thumb:


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just bought some as smart wheels, 1ltr for £8 with a free spray bottle too


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Can dilute up to 10:1 
I use 5:1


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

James2614 said:


> Just bought some as smart wheels, 1ltr for £8 with a free spray bottle too


Should have seen your local AS rep, i pick up 5litres for £15.


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Got no idea where that is or that it even existed. That will get me going


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> AS smart wheels :thumb:


Another vote here


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Smart wheels can be nasty stuff

Car Chem wheel ckeaner is only about £18 for 5l of concentrate atm and its ph neutral too


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Mainz oblivion is my favourite so far, not a fan of vp bilberry


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

My go to's are: espuma revolution,Autosmart smart wheels,Malco brake off,Chemical guys Diablo and Megs wheel brightener.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

another vote for the c/g diablo from me :thumb:


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=342744

Sonax xtreme. Check the video in the above link ^^^^


----------



## Rebs (Sep 2, 2014)

I am using Autoglym acid free wheel cleaner, I have only used it a few times but I swear by this stuff. And if your wheels are really bad for me it has to be acid wheel cleaner from Autoglym.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution or AS Smart Wheels :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use Bilberry dilluted 1:10 which is plenty stong enough for clayed & sealed wheels.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oblivion from Mainz Car Care, or Autobrite Very Cherry non-acid. Both can be diluted. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used Meguiar's Wheel Brightener and VP Bilberry. After I've used first time Sonax Full Effect, I've stayed on it. Very good product, don't need to agitate it too much. I recommend.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Users of sonax full affect wheel cleaner, do you use it regularly on sealed or protected wheels? I've always wondered if the iron remover part of it will have any detrimental affect on the protection

I've always used it on unprotected wheels for the above reason. My own wheels are typically coated with a nano sealant so generally need nothing more than shampoo but periodically I like to give them a thorough cleanse but don't want to cut short the long term coating


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Users of sonax full affect wheel cleaner, do you use it regularly on sealed or protected wheels? I've always wondered if the iron remover part of it will have any detrimental affect on the protection
> 
> I've always used it on unprotected wheels for the above reason. My own wheels are typically coated with a nano sealant so generally need nothing more than shampoo but periodically I like to give them a thorough cleanse but don't want to cut short the long term coating


I sealed mine with Dr. Beasleys out of a recent waxybox, and still seem to get decent beading. 
Although the sonax may have some protection properties..... Who knows


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

IMHO Sonax Full Effect is less acid than Meg's Wheel Brightener or VP Bilberry, so it's more friendly with the LSP of the wheels.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Just because it is not acid does not necessarily mean that it won't be harmful to this LSP. If the LSP is working, you really shouldn't need a wheel cleaner above soapy water and agitation.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Rebs said:


> I am using Autoglym acid free wheel cleaner, I have only used it a few times but I swear by this stuff. And if your wheels are really bad for me it has to be acid wheel cleaner from Autoglym.


Yes Custom Wheel Cleaner is decent stuff if you don't need the acid cut that Clean Wheels gives.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> Just because it is not acid does not necessarily mean that it won't be harmful to this LSP.


Completely agree with the above. A lot of people get hooked up on the pH level but it's only part of a products makeup. There are pre wash products that are perfectly wax safe that have a similar pH rating to oven cleaner. But I wouldn't suggest they'd be much good if you swapped over their uses.



roscopervis said:


> If the LSP is working, you really shouldn't need a wheel cleaner above soapy water and agitation.


On a regular routine wash no you wouldn't, and I typically only need shampoo or AF citrus power, if I have time to wash them regularly. But then you'll still get small amounts of brake dust etc that still partially bond to the coating which is why every few months I use a dedicated wheel cleaner. But I'm more questioning the fallout remover side of things than the wheel cleaner


----------

